# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Εκτακτες συστολες- Αρρυθμιες

## vlaovic

Γεια σας και από εμένα. Ψάχνοντας για τετοια θέματα βρήκα το forum.

Το προβλημα μου ειναι οι εκτακτες συστολες. Αρρυθμιες τις καρδιας δηλαδη. Ειμαι 29 ετών και εδω και ενα χρονο με παιδευουν καθημερινα. Το είχα παθει και στα 18 μου οταν εδινα πανελληνιες αλλα εφυγε ξαφνικα. Το αισθημα των παλμών με έχει χαλασει την καθημερινότητα μου. Το μυαλό μου είναι συνεχεια σε αυτο και φοβαμαι πως θα πάθω κάτι. Εχω πάει σε 10 καρδιολόγους. Εχω κάνει τον τελευταιο χρόνο 12 καρδιογραφηματα , 12 triplex , 1 φορα 24ώρες holter , εξετασεις αίματος . Ολοι μου είπαν πως οι καρδια μου είναι φυσιολογική και οι εξετάσεις φυσιολογικες. Το αποδίδουν σε υπερβολικο στρες και πιεση. Μου είπαν ας εχεις εκτακτες δεν είναι επικίνδυνες και θα σου φύγουν σιγα σιγα. Ειναι αλήθεια πως τα 2 τελευταια χρονια πιεσα τον εαυτο μου παρα μα παρα πολυ. Είναι δυνατόν να εχω αρρυθμιές καθε μέρα απο το άγχος? Ο καφες και τα τσιγαρα νομιζω πως μου αυξανουν τις εκτακτες.

Εχετε παρομοια εμπειρία? Οταν με επιανε το βραδυ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω απο το αγχος και το φόβο. Ενας καρδιολογος μου εδωσε stedon για συμπτωματικη θεραπεια της αυπνίας και μου εκανε πολυ καλο.

Πειτε μου ενα τρόπο να μου φυγουν από το μυαλό μου οι έκτακτες συστολες. οταν τις σκεφτομαι παντα μου ερχονται και σωματικά. Η μερα μου περναει σκεφτοντας τις εκτακτες συστολες. Αυτο με ριχνει την ψυχολογια. 

Υπάρχει κανένας/μια που να τις ξεπέρασε??


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Manos88

Βεβαίως και είναι δυνατόν να έχεις κάθε μέρα αρρυθμίες. Καταρχήν, εφόσον οι γιατροί σου είπαν ότι η καρδιά είναι φυσιολογική καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο ταχυπαλμίες και όχι αρρυθμίες εφόσον οι αρρυθμίες είναι μια μεγάλη \"γκάμα καταστάσεων\" αφύσικης ή φυσικής ηλεκτρικής δραστηριότητας στην καρδιά Εφόσον εσένα είναι φυσιολογική, καλύτερα να τις ονομάζεις ταχυπαλμίες/καρδίες. Αρρυθμίες έχει η γιαγά μου που είναι 87 χρονών και πάει από 120 σφυγμούς σε 56 μέσα σε 2 λεπτά. 

Λοιπόν, όταν φοβάσαι ρε συ vlaovic οι χτύποι τις καρδιάς σου ανεβαίνουν. Δεν το χεις παρατηρήσει ποτέ αυτό; άμα βλέπεις ένα θρίλερ π.χ. ; ή ακόμη και όταν είσαι ενθουσιασμένος... η σφιγμοί σου αυξάνονται. Ακόμη και όταν είσαι με την κοπέλα σου/φίλο σου για πρώτη φορά... αγωνία, ενθουσιασμός κτλ κτλ σου ανεβάζουν τους σφιγμούς σου.

Ε λοιπόν το άγχος τώρα είναι μια μίξη αυτών. Δηλαδή, αγωνία, φόβος κτλ. Άλλη μορφή βέβαια αγωνίας αυτή... Άρα σκέψου ότι είναι σαν να βλέπεις θρίλερ 24 ώρες την ημέρα. Οι σφιγμοί στο κόκκινο...

----------


## PSYCHOANS

Και πάλι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μάνο... στο ότι ο όρος \"αρρυθμίες\" αντιστοιχεί σε πολλές \"καταστάσεις\" που αφορούν την καρδιά.....Ακόμα και ο όρος \"έκτακτες συστολές\" έχει επίσης διαγνωστικά πολλές αντιστοιχίες....
Στα ιατρικά βιβλία θεωρούνται ως φυσιολογικές αυτές που έχουν να κάνουν με ψυχικό στρές,με άθληση,καφέ κλπ....και έτσι είναι με την έννοια ότι η καρδιά δεν φαίνεται να επιβαρύνεται απο κάποια οργανική βλάβη ώστε να δημιουργεί αυτά τα φαινόμενα.Απλώς ανταποκρίνεται σε εντολές είτε της \"ψυχής\" (ψυχικό στρές) είτε των απαιτήσεων του περιβάλλοντος (άθληση ή υπερβολικό σωματικό έργο) είτε της βιο-χημείας (πχ καφεϊνη) να εργαστεί με πιο εντατικούς ρυθμούς,να \"τρέξει\".Εεεεεε πάνω λοιπόν σε αυτό το \"τρέξιμο\" της κάνει και κάποιες επιπλέον κινήσεις στην προσπάθεια της να ακολουθήσει αυτές τις \"διαταγές\".Αυτήν την υπέρ-προσπάθεια βιώνεις όπως την περιγράφεις.

Οι ιατρικές εξετάσεις που έκανες το μόνο που έδειξαν είναι ότι έχεις μια φιλότιμη ,υπάκουη και υγιή καρδιά που κοιτάει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο να εκτελέσει τις εντολές που λαμβάνει.Προφανώς το πρόβλημα το έχουν οι εντολείς (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο στρεσαρισμένος εαυτός σου) και στέλνουν υπερβολικές εντολές.Το ηρεμιστικό κατα κάποιο τρόπο \"διορθώνει\" ή ακυρώνει τις υπερβολές αυτές. Η \"δουλειά\" που θα κάνεις με την ψυχή σου (είτε με ψυχοθεραπεία ...είτε με όποιον άλλον τρόπο μπορείς) είναι αυτή που θα αλλάξει και θα ομαλοποιήσει τις \"διαταγές\" που το μυαλό σου στέλνει στην καρδιά σου.

Κάποτε περνούσα μια φάση με πολύ στρές.Μπήκα κι εγώ στην διαδικασία όλων αυτών των εξετάσεων και μάλιστα έτρεχα και σε εξωτερικούς γιατρούς και σε εφημερεύοντα.Δεν μου βρίσκαν τίποτα παθολογικό στην καρδιά.Παρόλα αυτά η ενόχληση απο αυτήν την υπερ-δραστηριότητα της καρδιάς υπήρχε και ειδικά λίγο πριν τον νυχτερινό ύπνο.Με μια αρκετά μικρή δόση ηρεμιστικού (που συνήθως δίνεται σε μεγάλες δόσεις για διαταραχές πανικού) ο ύπνος αλλά και η καρδιακή υπερ-δραστηριότητα ,ομαλοποιήθηκαν. Ωστόσο την πλήρη ομαλοποίηση την βρήκα χάρη σε κάποιες τομές που έκανα στη ζωή μου και στην συμπαράσταση που βρήκα σε αυτές απο κάποια πρόσωπα.Και τώρα στρεσάρομαι ..όταν έχω μεγάλο φόρτο.....μόνο που το στρές αυτό είναι κάπως πιο δημιουργικό. Μπορεί επίσης αραιά και πού να με πιάσει και καμία \"ταχυπαλμία\" αλλά δεν της δίνω σημασία και συνήθως μέσα σε λιγότερο απο ένα λεπτό με εγκαταλείπει κι εκείνη....

----------


## Manos88

vlaovic επειδή και εγώ πέρασα μεγάλες στιγμές άγχους και τελικά τις ξεπέρασα θα σου πω το εξής. Ιδιαίτερα το βράδυ, το άγχος θα σε κρατάει ξύπνιο. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πράγματα. Γιατί; γιατί όταν πας στο κρεβάτι σου να κοιμηθείς, όταν είσαι αγχωμένος 8α κάνεις άσχημες σκέψεις γιατί δεν έχεις με κάτι να απασχοληθείς. Κοινώς τις άσχημες σκέψεις σου τις δημιουργεί το άγχος σου και όχι το αντίστροφο. 

Αν ήσουν ήρεμος θα σκεφτόσουν την πάμελα άντερσον στα νάτια της... τώρα σκέφτεσαι την καρδιά σου. ΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ. Άρα λοιπόν πρέπει να βρεις κάτι να κάνεις για να σε πάρει ο ύπνος. Όπως είπε ο Psychoans αλλά και όπως σου είπε και ο ίδιος ο γιατρός σου, στην αρχή θα σε βοηθήσει ένα αγχολυτικό-υπνοτικό σε μικρές δόσεις. Όμως, το άγχος σου το δημιουργείς εσύ... δεν είναι κρύωμα που δεν το ελέγχεις και σου λένε πάρε ένα σιροπάκι να σου περάσει. Πρέπει με τον καιρό να βρεις τους δικούς σου μηχανισμούς για να το αντιμετωπίσεις... εμένα π.χ. με βοηθούσε να παίζω PSP (!!!). Ζαλιζόμουν και με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος μετά... σε άλλους δεν λειτουργεί γιατί απλά είναι τόσο αγχωμένοι που δεν μπορούν να αφεθούν σε video games. Άλλοι ρίχνουν ένα τρεξιματάκι στο τετράγωνο... το οποίο κάνω και εγώ και έχει λειτουργήσει απεριόριστα... 

Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι να βρεις κάτι που να σε απασχολήσει ώστε σιγά σιγά να μειώσεις το άγχος σου. Εμένα μου πήρε 3 μήνες να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ χωρίς άγχος... τερμάτισα 10 παιχνίδια τόσο καιρό και έτρεξα άπειρα χιλιόμετρα... (κάθε μέρα σχεδόν 5). Εσένα τι νομίζεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει;

----------


## vlaovic

Ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλές. Mano88 αυτο με τα βιντεο games το εχω εφαρμόσει και εγω και πιάνει. Δεν μενω πια στο κρεβατι εαν δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος απο το αγχος. σηκωνομαι και κανω κάτι αλλο ωστε να παει το μυαλο μου αλλου. 

Οσο για τον όρο αρρυθμια συμφωνω οτι αντιστοιχει σε πολλες καταστασεις αλλα και το χάσιμο ενος παλμού και το κενο που νιώθει κανεις στο στήθος ή τράνταγμα είναι και αυτο αρρυθμία.

Το θέμα είναι πως θα μπορεσω να μην σκέφτομαι τις έκτακτες γιατι 99% τις προκαλώ εγω.
Ισως μια ψυχοθεραπεια να βοηθούσε.

----------


## mstrouf

Τις προκαλείς εσύ με ποιον τρόπο;
όταν σκέφτεσαι κάτι που σε αγχώνει ή σκέφτεσαι ότι κάτι έχεις ή μήπως φοβάσαι μην σε πιάσει κ τότε συμβαίνει;
έχω κ εγώ αρρυθμίες, έτσι τουλάχιστον μου είπε ο γιατρός, είχα πάει στρεσσαριμένη αρκετές φορές κ κάθε φορά, ενώ όλα έδειχναν φυσιολογικά η αρρυθμία ήταν που προκαλούσε εντύπωση. Μου είπε να κοψω τσιγάρο, καφέ, τσάϊ κ ότι δεν είναι τίποτα κ να βάλω χολντερ για 24ωρω για να είμαστε σίγουρη. εε δεν έκανα τίποτα, παρα μόνο άλλαξα σε ντεκαφεϊνε το καφεδάκι μου, δεν ανοιγει το μάτι με τίποτα, αλλά συνήθεια είναι. πίνω κανονικό καφέ όχι συνέχεια ομως. μειωθήκανε λίγο οι εξάρσεις που αισθανόμουν σαν να πίνω με καλαμακι κοκα κολα κ οι φυσαλίδες απο το ανθρακικο να με ενοχλούνε στην αναπνοη. έχω παρατηρήσει άσχετα με το αν πίνω καφέ ή όχι, όταν στεναχωριέμαι ή αγχώνομαι-φοβάμαι για κάτι, να το αισθάνομαι κ προσπαθώ με ανάσες να το περιορίσω.

----------


## vlaovic

Ψυχοσωματικη αντιδραση Μαρια. Οπως το είπες. Φοβάμαι μην με πιάσει και τότε συμβαίνει. 

Αυτο με τις ανασες δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα πολλους εδω βλεπω να το αναφέρουν Για να δουμε. Μαρία αν πιεις φραπε με τσιγάρα δεν σε πιάνουν εκτακτες μετα? Εστω λίγες.

----------


## evelina29

kalhspera soy vlaovic!!!!!!!!!
eimai ki egw 29 etwn kai pasxw apo ektaktes kolpikes kai koiliakes systoles!katalabainw pws soy eiinai dyskolo na mhn tis skeftesai giati tromazeis ki epeita se pianei panikos kai epanerxonte poio dynates kai paei legontas!
na soy pw oti egw prin 3xronia eixa se 24wres 600koiliakes systoles arxisa omws na tis syni8izw den me tromazan toso kai siga siga ginotan olo kai ligoteres.twra yparxoyn hmeeres poy anxwnomaai kai erxonte ksana alla kai hmeres poy me ksexnoyn!!!!!
den 8a mas nikhsoyn aytes.......alla emeis
apla otan ksypnas to prwi prospa8ise na mhn tis perimmeneis!!!!!!!!!!!!!ki an er8oyn 8a fygoyn pali.....
mhn ksexnas oti den 8a pa8eis tipota apo aytes!

----------


## vlaovic

Γεια σου Εβελινα! Κολπικες και κοιλιακες συστολες εχω και εγω, ανευ σημασιας οπως εγραψαν οι καρδιολογοι. Το θεμα δεν ειναι τι λενε αυτοι αλλα πως νιωθουμε ολοι εμεις που τις βιωνουμε. Το θέμα ειναι η ψυχολογια αυτου που εχει τις εκτακτες. Αυτο με το πρωι που λες παιζει μεγαλο ρολο. Πρέπει το πρωι να ασχοληθεις με κατι αμεσως ωστε να φυγει το μυαλο σου αλλου. 

Ενας παθολογος ο οποιος ειναι τωρα γυρω στα 60 μου ειπε οτι απο το δευτερο ετος της ιατρικης τις εχει και στα 60 του εχει 1 εκτακτη στις 4 ολη την ημέρα. Αλλα ολα οκ ειναι μου λεει.

Τωρα αυτο που μου ειπε εχει και θετικα και αρνητικα. Θετικο ειναι πως δεν επαθε τιποτα απο το δευτερο ετος της ιατρικης αλλα το αρνητικο ειναι οτι εγινε 60 και ακομη τις εχει  :Smile: 
σε μεγαλο βαθμο θα ελεγα. Αυτος μου ειπε οταν εχεις πολλες εκτακτες θα πρεπει να πινεις πολυ νερο και αμεσως θα ελλατωνονται. Πιανει αυτο θα ελεγα.

----------


## grtt

Κι εγώ στα 24 παρουσίασα έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές. Επί ένα μήνα τις ένοιωθα συνέχεια. Από τότε μερικές φορές εμφανίζονται ακόμα, προσπαθώ να μη τους δίνω σημασία. Δεν είναι ακριβώς ταχυκαρδίες αλλά παράγονται από άλλα σημεία της καρδιάς, κάτι σαν άχρηστοι παλμοί. 
Δεν είναι πάντως ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνες, εφόσον δεν υπάρχει παθολογική αιτία....

----------


## Dimitra23

Παιδιά κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια.....Εκτακτες,καφές,τσιγ ρα...πολλά τσιγάρα...Αλλα οι καρδιολόγοι πλέον με βλέπουν και αλλάζουν δρόμο!!!!ειναι επίσημο πια:δεν εχω τίποτα παθολογικό,όπως κι εσεις...Ας προσπαθήσουμε λίγο να μετριάσουμε το φόβο μας,κι όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## kallia13

Εγώ τελευταίως έχω δύσπνυα...Επειδή ήρθε και το καλοκαίρι και κάνει πολύ ζέστη έξω με 42 βαθμούς δε μπορώ να πάρω ούτε τον καπνό του τσιγάρου κάτω....αμέσως στεγνώνει το στόμα μου και τον σβήνω....

----------


## Dimitra23

Δύσπνοια έχω κι εγώ...Είναι όμως και αυτό μέρος των συμπτωμάτων της κατάθλιψης...Οταν φοβάμαι όμως το παθαίνω.

----------


## vlaovic

Η δυσπνοια προερχεται απο το αγγος κατα κυριο λογο. Το χαμομηλι κανει καλο.

----------


## VALE

> _Originally posted by vlaovic_
> Γεια σας και από εμένα. Ψάχνοντας για τετοια θέματα βρήκα το forum.
> 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οι εκτακτες συστολες. Αρρυθμιες τις καρδιας δηλαδη. Ειμαι 29 ετών και εδω και ενα χρονο με παιδευουν καθημερινα. Το είχα παθει και στα 18 μου οταν εδινα πανελληνιες αλλα εφυγε ξαφνικα. Το αισθημα των παλμών με έχει χαλασει την καθημερινότητα μου. Το μυαλό μου είναι συνεχεια σε αυτο και φοβαμαι πως θα πάθω κάτι. Εχω πάει σε 10 καρδιολόγους. Εχω κάνει τον τελευταιο χρόνο 12 καρδιογραφηματα , 12 triplex , 1 φορα 24ώρες holter , εξετασεις αίματος . Ολοι μου είπαν πως οι καρδια μου είναι φυσιολογική και οι εξετάσεις φυσιολογικες. Το αποδίδουν σε υπερβολικο στρες και πιεση. Μου είπαν ας εχεις εκτακτες δεν είναι επικίνδυνες και θα σου φύγουν σιγα σιγα. Ειναι αλήθεια πως τα 2 τελευταια χρονια πιεσα τον εαυτο μου παρα μα παρα πολυ. Είναι δυνατόν να εχω αρρυθμιές καθε μέρα απο το άγχος? Ο καφες και τα τσιγαρα νομιζω πως μου αυξανουν τις εκτακτες.
> 
> Εχετε παρομοια εμπειρία? Οταν με επιανε το βραδυ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω απο το αγχος και το φόβο. Ενας καρδιολογος μου εδωσε stedon για συμπτωματικη θεραπεια της αυπνίας και μου εκανε πολυ καλο.
> 
> Πειτε μου ενα τρόπο να μου φυγουν από το μυαλό μου οι έκτακτες συστολες. οταν τις σκεφτομαι παντα μου ερχονται και σωματικά. Η μερα μου περναει σκεφτοντας τις εκτακτες συστολες. Αυτο με ριχνει την ψυχολογια. 
> 
> ...

----------


## VALE

ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΝΙΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ...ΟΜΩΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ...ΕΙΜΑΙ 32 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ HOLDER ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ....ΒΕΒΑΙΑ Ο ΘΥΡΟΕΙΔΗΣ Π.Χ. ΒΡΟΓΧΟΚΥΛΗ ΚΤΛ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΟΠΩΣΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ...ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΤΣΟΥΠ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!???????????

----------


## γιώτα2

Vale διαβάζω όσα γράφεις και θυμάμαι τα δικά μου.Οντως αισθάνεσαι ότι σταματά η καρδιά και αυτό σε τρομακρατεί.Πρέπει να πιστέψεις ότι όσο άσχημη είναι η αίσθηση, δεν κινδυνεύεις να πάθεις τίποτε.Το πάθαινα πολύ έντονα και πήρα αρκετές φορές χάπια για αρρυθμία κατόπιν συμβουλής του καρδιολόγου.Εκείνα όμως που με βοήθησαν να σταματήσουν οι έκτακτες, ήταν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Αυτό απο μόνο του σημαίνει πως η κακή ψυχολογία παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο.Απ\' ότι ξέρω ο καρδιολόγος μπορεί να σου δώσει χάπια για να σε βοηθήσει να σταματήσουν ή να μειωθούν οι συστολές.

----------


## vlaovic

Γεια σας , μετα απο 4 χρονια μπήκα ξανα στο site για τέτοια θέματα. Βλέπετε έχω αρχίσει εγώ το θέμα. Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν πως έιχα κάνει μια ανάρτηση. Την βλέπω και το πρώτο πράγμα ειναι να αναρωτηθώ , πώς είναι δυνατόν να είχα χαλάσει την καθημερινότητά μου με τις έκτακτες. Λοιπόν παιδιά ξεχάστε τες. Εμένα μου έφυγαν εντελώς. Μην σας απασχολεί πλέον. Αντε και καμιά φορά να τις νιώσετε είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνες.

----------


## μυρτω93

πως σου εφυγαν οι εκτακτες? μονες τους η με αντικαταθλιπτικα? εχω και εγω αρκετες καθε μερα ,μπορει και πανω απο 100 και μου εχουν χαλασει την ποιοτητα της ζωης μου..δεν μπορω να χαρω πλεον τπτ. εγω παιδευομαι ηδη μισο χρονο και δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη ακομα...θελω να γινω καλα!!

----------


## alenxaderkontin

Μυρτο93 Να μην ανησυχείς. Να ξέρεις πως δεν κινδυνεύεις από αυτό.. Αφου το θέλεις θα γινεις καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Greca

Έκανες κάτι συγκεκριμένο και σου πέρασαν οι αρρυθμίες?




> Γεια σας , μετα απο 4 χρονια μπήκα ξανα στο site για τέτοια θέματα. Βλέπετε έχω αρχίσει εγώ το θέμα. Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν πως έιχα κάνει μια ανάρτηση. Την βλέπω και το πρώτο πράγμα ειναι να αναρωτηθώ , πώς είναι δυνατόν να είχα χαλάσει την καθημερινότητά μου με τις έκτακτες. Λοιπόν παιδιά ξεχάστε τες. Εμένα μου έφυγαν εντελώς. Μην σας απασχολεί πλέον. Αντε και καμιά φορά να τις νιώσετε είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνες.

----------


## vlaovic

Προς Μυρτω93 και Greca : Εαν έχετε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις και οι καρδιολόγοι σας είπαν ότι δεν έχετε κάτι παθολογικό και οι έκτακτες προέρχονται από το στρες , καφεϊνη , πίεση , τότε δεν έχετε παρα όταν αισθάνεστε μία έκτακτη να μην την σκέφτεστε καθόλου. Να μην αγχώνεστε οτι κάτι θα πάθετε και να μήν περιμένετε την επόμενη. Να ξετερε ότι είχα μέχρι και 600 την ημέρα για 2 χρόνια. Οταν πραγματικά δεν σταματάνε πάτε ένα χαλαρό περίπατο. Πάρτε τηλ μια φίλη σας σηκωθείτε απο εκεί που κάθεστε. Αλλάξτε σκέψη , πιστέψτε ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθετε τίποτα απο τις έκτακτες. Το μόνο χάπι που έπαιρνα ισως 1 φορά την εβδομάδα ήταν 1/4(μισο του μισου) Inderal 40 . Καταπληκτικό χάπι και που βοηθάει αφάνταστα και σε περίπτωση ταχυκαρδίας ή εντονων εκτάκτων. Εχω βιώσει την βοηθεία του πριν 4 χρόνια. Διαφορετική άποψη που κατακρίνει αυτό το χάπι στις δόσεις που ανέφερα πιο πάνω δεν την ακούω καν.

Θα δείτε ότι αν διώξετε τον φόβο από πάνω σας ότι ίσως κάτι πάθετε από τις εκτακτες θα φύγουν χωρίς να καταλάβετε. 

Ασχοληθείτε με κάτι έντονο. Με κάτι όμως ομαδικό. Οχι μοναχικό. Πχ παιχνίδι στο ίντερνετ ή ζωγραφική μόνοι σας κτλ. Κάτι που θα χρειάζετε να μιλάτε με άλλα άτομα. Γραφτείτε κάπου που κάνουν μαθήματα σε κάτι που σας ενδιαφέρει. Μόνοι σας το καλύτερο είναι ο περίπατος ο χαλαρος.

Ευχομαι να σας περάσει αυτή η ιδέα πραγματικά γιατί και σε εμένα με έιχαν διαλύσει...

----------


## Greca

Ευχαριστούμε vlaovic ...ήδη κάποια από αυτά που λες τα κάνω ήδη και με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ.Με πιάνουν αραιά και που τώρα πια...αλλά θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια.




> Προς Μυρτω93 και Greca : Εαν έχετε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις και οι καρδιολόγοι σας είπαν ότι δεν έχετε κάτι παθολογικό και οι έκτακτες προέρχονται από το στρες , καφεϊνη , πίεση , τότε δεν έχετε παρα όταν αισθάνεστε μία έκτακτη να μην την σκέφτεστε καθόλου. Να μην αγχώνεστε οτι κάτι θα πάθετε και να μήν περιμένετε την επόμενη. Να ξετερε ότι είχα μέχρι και 600 την ημέρα για 2 χρόνια. Οταν πραγματικά δεν σταματάνε πάτε ένα χαλαρό περίπατο. Πάρτε τηλ μια φίλη σας σηκωθείτε απο εκεί που κάθεστε. Αλλάξτε σκέψη , πιστέψτε ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθετε τίποτα απο τις έκτακτες. Το μόνο χάπι που έπαιρνα ισως 1 φορά την εβδομάδα ήταν 1/4(μισο του μισου) Inderal 40 . Καταπληκτικό χάπι και που βοηθάει αφάνταστα και σε περίπτωση ταχυκαρδίας ή εντονων εκτάκτων. Εχω βιώσει την βοηθεία του πριν 4 χρόνια. Διαφορετική άποψη που κατακρίνει αυτό το χάπι στις δόσεις που ανέφερα πιο πάνω δεν την ακούω καν.
> 
> Θα δείτε ότι αν διώξετε τον φόβο από πάνω σας ότι ίσως κάτι πάθετε από τις εκτακτες θα φύγουν χωρίς να καταλάβετε. 
> 
> Ασχοληθείτε με κάτι έντονο. Με κάτι όμως ομαδικό. Οχι μοναχικό. Πχ παιχνίδι στο ίντερνετ ή ζωγραφική μόνοι σας κτλ. Κάτι που θα χρειάζετε να μιλάτε με άλλα άτομα. Γραφτείτε κάπου που κάνουν μαθήματα σε κάτι που σας ενδιαφέρει. Μόνοι σας το καλύτερο είναι ο περίπατος ο χαλαρος.
> 
> Ευχομαι να σας περάσει αυτή η ιδέα πραγματικά γιατί και σε εμένα με έιχαν διαλύσει...

----------


## μυρτω93

Ποσο δικιο εχεις vlaovic..σ ευχαριστουμε ειλικρινα!! Τις τελευταιες εξετασεις τις εκανα πριν απο λιγο διαστημα και επιτελους πειστηκα οτι δν ειναι παθολογικο..ολα αυτα που λες πραγματικα βοηθανε πολυ..ειδικα αυτος ο περιπατος ειναι θαυματουργος!πιστευω οτι θα βοηθηθουν παρα πολλα ατομα απ αυτα που γραφεις! Θεληση να υπαρχει κ ολα γινονται  :Smile:

----------


## alepou.g2

paidia geia sas.. eimai kainourio aima sto sugkekrimeno forum kai sumpasxw mazi sas... eimai 21 etwn kai pathenw kriseis panikou apo ta 18 mou..edw kai 1 xrono exoun miwthei oi kriseis me tin voitheia tis psuxologou mou fysika! alla auto to rimadi pou me pianei stin kardia mou akoma me paideuei.. ekei pou kathomai ston kanape mou etsi ksafnika i sto krevataki mou tsoup ta fterougismata pane kai erxontai... fysika auto me anxwnei idiatera an kai oles mou oi eksetaseis(oi opoies apo fovo ginontai sxedon kathe 4 mines stin kardia :P) einai apolitws fysiologikes... oi kardiologoi sunexws mou lene prin me eksetasoun na fygw giati den exw tipota pathologiko! auto to katarameno to anxos mas exei faei tin zwi mas! alla paidia exw kataliksei sto eksis sumperasma: alloi anthrwpoi den exoun podia k xeria kai alloi exoun karkino kai emeis pou exoume gia tous x, psi logous mas toso anxos einai aparadekto! entaksei anxwnomaste pathenoume kriseis panikou alla 24 wres t 24wro th fovomaste gia to an tha mas ksana sumvei? peite ena ELEOSSSS DYNATA PARAKALW!!! den tha mas nikisei to anxos emeis tha to nikisoume!! thetiki skepsi xreiazetai kai panw apo ola na upenthimizete ston eauto sas oti einai apolutws kala! kai oti einai na ginei th ginei.. sas to lew egw pou exw katathlipsi kai katapolemaw auto to teras edw k xronia..i prospatheia m ginetai xwris farmaka mono ta fytika p mou dinei i psuxologos mou! suggnwmi an sas kourasa.. aplws mpenw sunexeia se forum kai vlepw sunexeia g auta ta provlimata p pername ta exei tosos kosmos! DEN PATHENOUME TIPOTA ! H KARDIA MAS EINAI FYSIOLOGIKH!!! AS TO PAROUME XAMPARIII!!! kai ti egine an se emas ekrinetai perissoteri adrenalini apo tous allous ? den simainei oti th pethanoume i i kardia mas th kourastei!!! den pathenoume tipota apolitws!! aisiodoksia xreiazomaste oxi apelpisia!! 
:P

----------

